# 4020 brake return pipe replacement



## JSidney6646 (Feb 16, 2012)

While mounting my loader to my 66 4020 turbo with SnycroRange, I mistakenly broke the brake return pipe. It is a plastic one, rather than the steel pipe shown in the manual. I took off the rear connector next to the brake operating valve, but cannot find where the other end attaches. I'm guessing it's at the hydraulic pump, but can't trace the line to anything because that end is so cramped. Can anybody tell me where that end goes, and how to get to it?


----------

